# Fee Structure Of Private Dental Clgs?



## DR.CURIOUS (Sep 8, 2014)

approximate fee for private bds?


----------



## mira99 (Sep 13, 2014)

Overseas students $10,000 to $12,000 anually for some unis like Shifa(isl) and DIMC(karachi) its $18,000
Local students rps 500,000 to 600,000 annually


----------



## farwa iqbal (Jul 16, 2015)

*Dental Colleges*

can you tell me the fee in lahore private medical colleges??


----------



## Dr. Bhai Jan (May 7, 2015)

I thought Shifa has only MBBS, are you sure mira? Do they offer bds as well?


----------



## DR.CURIOUS (Sep 8, 2014)

Dr. Bhai Jan said:


> I thought Shifa has only MBBS, are you sure mira? Do they offer bds as well?


ur right it has no bds!


----------



## danialraza (Aug 12, 2016)

Every College has different fee structure, the maximum fee may be 6 lac per year.


----------

